# kernel 2.6.25-rc2 udev error wlan0_rename as persistant name

## tuppe666

I know its a release version of the kernel, but I want some improvements for my graphics as I've never got intelfb working. The error on boot is something like

 *Quote:*   

> UDEV: your system has a problem assigning  persistent names to these interfaces wlan0_rename

 

I suspect this is stopping my USB wireless from working.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *salivian wrote:*   

> by the way if you see something like wlan0_rename, just remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, udev will regen that file on your next boot properly.   then the working interface should be wlan0...

 

I, OTOH, simply removed /etc/udev/rules.d, and reemerged udev to be safe.  I don't think this is your usb problem, but its worth fixing

----------

## tuppe666

thank you, I think my original problem is solved, by deleting /etc/udev/rules.d. I now have my startup hanging on wpa_suppliant.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *tuppe666 wrote:*   

> thank you, I think my original problem is solved, by deleting /etc/udev/rules.d. I now have my startup hanging on wpa_suppliant. 

 

just to make sure, if you actually deleted rules.d....you did reemerge udev correct?

----------

## jcat

Just as a side note, it's good practice to back something up before you delete it!

```
tar cvf backup.tar "some-file-or-directory"
```

then 

```
rm -r "some-file-or-directory"
```

Just in case...

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *jcat wrote:*   

> Just as a side note, it's good practice to back something up before you delete it!
> 
> ```
> tar cvf backup.tar "some-file-or-directory"
> ```
> ...

 

for emerge-able packages that is sometimes unnecessary, and in only rare cases (databases), I find quickpkg good enough

and to add: I always  include the -j flag for bz2 compression.

----------

